# S&W 4006 - Generation? How can I tell



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Help Please!!

The gun is all stainless .40 S&W. Model 4006..

How can I tell if a 4006 is a 2nd or 3rd generation S&W? Is there a Serlal number range on the generation? 

I was looking to purchase, but the dealer did not know.


Thanks!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nra-Life if I am not mistaken the .40 S&W didn't come out untill the 3rd generation. So if it's a .40 S&W it's a 3rd generation. Great gun. Good luck.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank You! I appreciate the input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your more than welcome.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

All 4006s will be third generation. A general rule for S&W autos is two-digit for first generation, 3 digit for second generation, and four-digit for third generation.

Once exception to the rule is the value line series, which has a three-digit number but has wrap around grips (around the backstrap) like all other third generation pistols.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Bearcat (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Nra-Life if I am not mistaken the .40 S&W didn't come out untill the 3rd generation. So if it's a .40 S&W it's a 3rd generation. Great gun. Good luck.


That is affirmative.....And they are great pistols. Buy it!


----------



## Vibe (Jul 11, 2007)

Vom Kriege said:


> All 4006s will be third generation. A general rule for S&W autos is two-digit for first generation, 3 digit for second generation, and four-digit for third generation.
> 
> Once exception to the rule is the value line series, which has a three-digit number but has wrap around grips (around the backstrap) like all other third generation pistols.


OK. So that would imply that my 411 is also a Third Gen pistol. Do ALL of the 3rd Gen 40s have the decocker failure problem that I've read about? Or was that strictly on the 10mm frame mounted decockers?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Vibe said:


> OK. So that would imply that my 411 is also a Third Gen pistol. Do ALL of the 3rd Gen 40s have the decocker failure problem that I've read about? Or was that strictly on the 10mm frame mounted decockers?


I've never heard of it outside the silly FBI-style 10mms. The normal slide-mounted decocker, while clumsy, seems perfectly functional.


----------



## Vibe (Jul 11, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I've never heard of it outside the silly FBI-style 10mms. The normal slide-mounted decocker, while clumsy, seems perfectly functional.


Thanks.


----------

